
QEMU 4.1 released - rbanffy
https://wiki.qemu.org/ChangeLog/4.1
======
wyldfire
Huh? What's a "Hygon Dhyana" [1]?

> It is noted to be a variant of the AMD EPYC, and is so similar that "there
> is little to no differentiation between the chips". It has been noted that
> there is "less than 200 lines of new kernel code" for Linux kernel support,
> and that the Dhyana is "mostly a re-branded Zen CPU for the Chinese server
> market".

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epyc#Chinese_variants](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epyc#Chinese_variants)

~~~
mtgx
It's not just a re-brand as in "AMD is now making whitelabel CPUs". AMD gave
the IP away for the short-sighted amount of $300 million, so now the Chinese
can build their own Zen-class CPUs and create new variations of it.

And people wonder "how the Chinese have caught up so quickly?!". The western
companies mostly gave away their entire IP for peanuts or some empty promises
of "gaining access to the huge Chinese market", which never materialized
because China made sure the local companies would always win. This, in
combination with China's own theft of IP, is how they did it.

~~~
diegoperini
Not arguing with the theft argument but there is also the untalked benefit of
cheap (may even be called inhumane) labor in the trade between west and China.

------
akling
As someone who uses QEMU as a cornerstone in my daily development work, I’m
stoked to see the project pushing forward and putting out new releases. Right
on :)

~~~
person_of_color
Where do you work?

~~~
akling
I work on this project:
[https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity](https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity)

We currently boot into QEMU by default for testing and debugging :)

------
rnd0
I have to say that I'm pleased as punch that there's already a windows/64
installer available for download. I was expecting a much longer wait.

------
post-factum
I hope io_uring support will make it into 4.2.

~~~
fluffything
Did memfd already made it? I wouldn't hold my breath.

~~~
post-factum
memfd? It must be there already (-object memory-backend-memfd).

Regarding io_uring, see [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-
devel/2019-08/msg001...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-
devel/2019-08/msg00179.html)

------
trollied
The linked page hardly says anything.

The actual change log:
[https://wiki.qemu.org/ChangeLog/4.1](https://wiki.qemu.org/ChangeLog/4.1)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the link from
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=QEMU-4.1...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=QEMU-4.1-Released).

